# [SOLVED] Vista x64 SP1 BSOD Issues



## ffjason (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm trying to take it all the information about the forum in a short space of time so please correct me if I've missed any information.

I'm having some issues recently with Vista Ultimate X64 SP1 with random BSOD's and some that aren't so random.

I can cause a BSOD when using Daemon Tools and Nero (and equilivent programs) as I believe my nvidia raid drivers have an issue with mounting images and burning DVD's on my external burner. I don't think there is a solution to that so if the minidumps are related to that you can ignore them.

But aside from that i'm also getting random BSOD's for no real reason. If someone could analyse the other minidumps (not sure which are which) and let me know if there is any clear reason for them that would be great.

There are no real clear symptoms they appear to be random. Sometimes my PC will be fine for 3/4 days without a restart and sometimes after a matter of hours it will die. Upon a estart I get the motherboard code C1 which is apparently linked to my RAM but i've replaced my RAM once already with no change. It is fine within Vista until i get lots of programs installed and after a few updates of drivers so i'm considering that as the most likely issue. Can anyone confirm this.

All help is appreciated and any further information can be provided on request.

Regards,
Jason


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista x64 SP1 BSOD Issues*

Hi. . .

Alot of guesswork here, but that is the nature of many BSODs in general. 

Click on the Live SysInternals Autoruns link in my my sig area and save the autoruns.exe file to your desktop. Then download the attached zip and extract the batch file to your desktop. Both files must be on your desktop. Then go to desktop, *right-click* on the batch file and run as Administrator. It will take about 5 minutes for it to run. The output will be in a folder names TSF_Vista_Support in your documents folder. Zip it up and attach. If >1.96mb (zipped), take some of the dump files out. 1.96mb is the post limit.

I cannot stress the importance that both the batch and exe (autoruns) files must be on YOUR desktop and the batch file must be executed at an elevated admin level.

Let's cut some of the guessing out - run the Vista Driver Verifier.
*START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe uptop under programs | Run as Administrator | type verifier & hit enter - the Verifier screen will appear | do the following:*

```
[b]
1. Select 2nd option - Create custom settings (for code developers)
2. Select 2nd option - Select individual settings from a full list.
3. Check the boxes
[indent]• Special Pool 
• Pool Tracking 
• Force IRQL checking[/indent]
4. Select last option - Select driver names from a list 
5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where Microsoft is not the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot
[/b]
```
If the Driver Verifier (DV) finds a violation, it will result in a BSOD - usually a 0xc4 - but not always. It will verify your drivers 1-by-1, so it will take some time. To see the status of the Driver Verifier, bring up an elevated command prompt, type verifier - but this time select the last option on the first screen - "Display information about the currently verified drivers..". If you find your system to unstable (the verifier generally consumes CPU & RAM), turn if "off" and re-boot. To turn the Driver Verifier off, bring up an elevated command prompt and type *verifier /reset* then re-boot.

If you get a verifier-enabled BSOD, get it ASAP - go to \windows\minidump - get it, aip it up and attach.

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista x64 SP1 BSOD Issues*

Please follow my previous post - I just tried to process the 20 dumps you submitted and cannot. Are they from Vista itself? Were they found in the \minidump folder?

This is what I keep getting when trying to run the dumps - 

```
DbsSplayTreeRangeMap::Add: ignoring zero-sized range at ?fffff780`ffff0000?
DbsSplayTreeRangeMap::Add: ignoring zero-sized range at ?00000001`00001f80?
DbsSplayTreeRangeMap::Add: ignoring zero-sized range at ?00000000`00cc0006?
Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: unknown <10690013>, suite: SmallBusiness BackOffice CommunicationServer EmbeddedNT Blade SecurityAppliance StorageServer ComputeServer
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0264b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02810db0
Debug session time: Sun Oct 26 18:18:33.386 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 6980 days 7:42:28.961
Loading Kernel Symbols
.............................................................................................ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0x831045A5)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0x45F600)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0x891E8904)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0x39044E06)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0x560C0BE0)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0xB1B0922D)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0x3B40084D)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0x620A5103)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0x2BB07883)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0xA0D300)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0xFF45539)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0xB875FFBC)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0xAD100473)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0xCF3B007D)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0xD0000BD1)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0xCF3B0500)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0xC005389)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0x400C3D83)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0x8B00F455)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0xFC4D1B78)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0xBD88B14)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0x4A5352F4)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0x1628674)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0x3C82460)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0x6A084D8B)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0x33FF0033)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0xD0E07504)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.ERROR: Driver entry name not present in dump (RVA 0xD402B2D4)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
..............................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
ERROR: Unable to find system thread 81
ERROR: The thread being debugged has either exited or cannot be accessed
ERROR: Many commands will not work properly
ERROR: Exception 80000003 occurred on unknown thread 81
```
It shows a system uptime of 6,980 days ~ 19 years ???

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ffjason (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista x64 SP1 BSOD Issues*

Thanks for the reply.

I can't seem to spot the "attached zip" you referred to in your first post. Did you forget?

Also the minidumps are directly from the C:\Windows\Minidump folder.

My system definately hasn't been running 19 years 



















I'll try the verifier now.

Regards,
Jason


----------



## ffjason (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista x64 SP1 BSOD Issues*

OK i've been running in Verify mode now for a couple of hours with no issues.

I've uninstalled a few old programs that i'm not using any more and all the DVD mounting programs that i tried. I've also cleaned up some of the stuff on my autoruns list using the autoruns.exe (nice program btw).

I'll let you know if anything goes wrong or if I get any more BSOD's. I'm sure its only a matter of time.


----------



## ffjason (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista x64 SP1 BSOD Issues*

New BSOD.

Here is the minidump.

It was caused by me knocking the table my PC is on with my knee as far as I can tell. Nothing else out of the ordinary going on.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista x64 SP1 BSOD Issues*

Hi. . .

I'll pick up the new dump in a minute and check it out. I don't know what to tell you about the other dumps - I tried the Microsoft Debugging Tools for Windows primary GUI Windbg and "DOS" kd line command on Vista x64, Vista x86 and an XP Pro system as well. It should not make a difference which system, but due to recent re-installs here I decided to try them all - but no luck.

Apologies to you - I sure did forget the attachment - it is here now.

One other item that I would like to get from you, please - a Vista System Health report in HTML format. Please do the following:
START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select Run as Administrator | the black cmd prompt (DOS) screen will appear - type the following:

```
[size=3]perfmon /report[/size]
```
It will take about a minute to run and will appear in an IE7 browser... then save it as an HTML file. 

Please zip it up and attach with the TSF folder zip file to your next post.

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ffjason (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista x64 SP1 BSOD Issues*

Hope these help.

Another BSOD earlier too. I've cleaned out my PC of dust etc since. Nothing else of interest really.

O FYI - I just remembered that I also have a backup version of Vista x64 installed on another hard drive which is literally a basic install of Vista with little changed (few optimized options) and very few programs installed. I'm yet to witness that system bluescreen. Would performance logs from that help in your analysis?


----------



## ffjason (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista x64 SP1 BSOD Issues*

Any luck?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista x64 SP1 BSOD Issues*

Hi. . .

I have never had my system crash while processing a crash dump before. It has locked up due to shortage of virtual memory and I knew that would happen at some point. I can't say that it was the dump as other things were running.

I don't quite know what to make of your system. One item says that you have never had a Windows Update installed via the automated process nor licensed the Vista product only to find in another that you have in fact had auto windows updates and passed the MS Genuine Advantage test confirming your Vista license. This what I first looked at after seeing the dumps and the "injected" drivers. All drivers in Vista x64 must be signed. 

I would have to say a catastrophic unknown hardware issue occurs within 53 seconds after boot-up or there is something in your system that just comes out to wreak havoc for a time. Hardware failure does cover most; but not pop-ups and pseudo tunneling and mapped network drives on a fresh install. It is mystifying. 

You have willingly provided information including license keys and I can't imagine one doing that if Vista is not genuine. You can see in the logs below that numerous failures occur. There is nothing more to be done here I am sorry to say - I know that you have been waiting. I would suggest that you re-install Vista at this time - from your DVD. I would not use the recovery partition. If there is anything you would like answered, feel fee to post back. I have spent quite a bit of time on this as I found the dumps rather fascinating.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.




```
Event[163]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
  Date: 2008-10-28T13:44:01.000
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x00000116 (0xfffffa8007e36010, 0xfffffa6003816920, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000002). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini102808-02.dmp.

  Date: 2a008-10-26T22:20:22.000
  Level: Error 
The COM+ Event System detected a bad return code during its internal processing.  HRESULT was 8007043c from line 45 of d:\vistasp1_gdr\com\complus\src\events\tier1\eventsystemobj.cpp.  Please contact Microsoft Product Support Services to report this error.

Event[1389]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
  Date: 2008-10-26T22:20:05.000
    Description: 
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x000000c4 (0x00000000000000e3, 0xfffffa6007491e1b, 0x000000000017fc1c, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini102608-05.dmp.

Event[1391]:
  Log Name: System
  Date: 2008-10-26T22:20:04.000
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service TermService with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{F9A874B6-F8A8-4D73-B5A8-AB610816828B}

*** system uptime 38 seconds
```

You have several network connections followed by a popup, then BSOD <2 min later above.

```
Event[1397]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Application Popup
  Date: 2008-10-26T22:18:10.033
 \SystemRoot\SysWow64\drivers\tandpl.sys has been blocked from loading due to incompatibility with this system. Please contact your software vendor for a compatible version of the driver.

Event[1398]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-ResourcePublication
  Date: 2008-10-26T22:18:09.471
  Keyword: Event originating from the fdrespub service
 The service is publishing to the network.

Event[1399]:
  Log Name: System
  Date: 2008-10-26T22:17:53.000
Your computer was successfully assigned an address from the network, and it can now connect to other computers.

Event[1409]:
  Log Name: System
  Date: 2008-10-26T22:17:31.862
  Source: Tcpip
 The system detected that network adapter Local Area Connection was connected to the network, and has initiated normal operation.

Event[1410]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Tcpip
  Date: 2008-10-26T22:17:28.508
  Event ID: 4201
 The system detected that network adapter Hamachi was connected to the network, and has initiated normal operation.
```

2 more BSODs - system could not stay up more than 53 seconds.

```
Event[1413]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Tcpip
  Date: 2008-10-26T22:17:08.540
The system detected that network adapter Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 was connected to the network, and has initiated normal operation.

Source: Application Popup
  Date: 2008-10-26T20:27:06.296

Date: 2008-10-26T20:27:06.156
SystemRoot\SysWow64\drivers\tandpl.sys has been blocked from loading due to incompatibility with this system. Please contact your software vendor for a compatible version of the driver.

Date: 2008-10-26T20:26:41.000
  0x000000c4 (0x00000000000000e3, 0xfffffa6007301e1b, 0x000000000017fc1c, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini102608-03.dmp.
The system uptime is 41 seconds.

** BSOD OCCURS ** Re-boot

Date: 2008-10-26T20:12:23.000
 0x000000c4 (0x00000000000000e3, 0xfffffa6007301e1b, 0x000000000017fc1c, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini102608-02.dmp.
The system uptime is 53 seconds

Date: 2008-10-26T20:12:22.000
The Event log service was started.
```


----------



## ffjason (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista x64 SP1 BSOD Issues*

Thanks for the information.

BSOD's seem to have gone. Its been running since my last post and had multiple restarts and its now successfully overclocked. So it must have been a dodgy program installed I guess (i cleaned out my programs list when I cleaned the Pc of dust) and that uninstalled a few "devices" for overclocking graphics card etc but they apparently work on Vista x64 and the BSOD's never happen when they were running. I haven't really change anything else.

So i'll just hope things stay the same. If worst comes to worst i'll just reinstall.

I never install Windows Updates automatically. I choose them all manually. I've had problems in the past with them and if I know which i'm putting on and when I can remove them in case of issues.

Thanks once again for your help,
Jason


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista x64 SP1 BSOD Issues*

Hi Jason. . .

Glad this is solved for you. I should mention that you do in fact have all Windows Updates installed. Very likely the one report got some bad info due to the BSODs. As I mentioned in previous post, your Vista product key code has been validated by the Genuine Advantage Program. There is nothing wrong with installing Windows Updates on your own.

Keep an eye on WERCON - Problem Reports & Solutions. Although not many solutions, the problem reporting side can keep you rather well informed - even about app hangs, crashes and incompatibility issues.

Also look at the Reliability Monitor as it keeps a record of every program install, un-install, crash, Windows Updates, etc... Click on START and type *perfmon /rel* - hit enter.

Good Luck to you.

jcgriff2

.


----------

